# I have an empty enclosure...



## chairman (Nov 8, 2010)

Some recent additions to my hingeback collection have led me to change their accomodations, so now their old home is vacant. It is a wood/plexiglass enclosure that is 4' long, 2' deep and around 3' tall. It is wired for overhead heating/lighting and has a thermostat. It used to have 3 stories in it, and could again, but for now it is just a big space. I would like to fill it with something that won't outgrow it and I was considering a red or yellow ackie (varanus acanthurus). I have heard that they're the monitors most likely to be puppyish and that they should do well in an old hingeback setup. Well, they would once I increase the lighting and add a hot basking spot over a Retes stack.

Anyone have any experience with these guys? Any other suggestions for a reptile that will do well in that space, tolerate handling, and isn't a snake? (That's a wife rule; no snakes!) Also, I'm not really interested in a bearded dragon... sorry to those of you who love them. Thanks for the input in advance!


----------



## Tom (Nov 8, 2010)

I've been considering the ackies too. I've heard nothing but good about them, but have no experience.

Have you considered a Uromastix? Vegetarian, and several species with amazing color.


----------



## J. Ellis (Nov 8, 2010)

I was looking into Yellow or Red Ackies around the middle of this year. I have a friend of mine who has and keeps several species of varanid and he gave them a glowing endorsement. However, I've become enamoured with the Green Tree Monitor (_Varanus prasinus_). They are definately going to be on my "must have" list at the reptile show in February.


----------



## Jerseynox (Nov 8, 2010)

good size for a box turtle of some sort, they stay small 5/6 inches


----------



## dreadyA (Nov 8, 2010)

Heard ackies are awesome but very pricy!


----------



## JohnathanO (Nov 8, 2010)

Ackies would be a great idea.

I used to have a trio. Wish I still did.

They were great for handling and very active, so they were fun to watch as well.

What's the cost of an ackie in the States right now? just curious. 
I think they go for around $150 in Canada at the moment.


----------



## chairman (Nov 9, 2010)

How are Uromastix on being handled? I was under the impression that they really didn't appreciate it all that much. I'd prefer to find a critter that won't mind 10-20 minutes (or more) of handling a day.

How much space did you keep your trio in? I was thinking that 4x2 was only going to be adequate for one ackie, and that adding animals would require a larger space.

As for the price of the ackies, it looks like yellows are going for about $150 each and reds for $250-$300 each.


----------



## JohnathanO (Nov 9, 2010)

I started off with just one ackie in a 4x2 enclosure, then when I decided to get more I up sized the enclose to a 8x4x3 enclosure.

Uro's are tough at the start, but after a bit of handling they are good, mine acts like a bearded dragon, he'll sit on my chest, very calm.

Have you considered a Blue Tongue Skink (if available) ? I used to breed them, they were good for handling, and great pets.


----------



## Marty333 (Nov 9, 2010)

Uromastyx 100%!!! They are so friendly I want one so bad and they are so pretty!!!!!!!!
This is an Ornate Uromastyx


----------



## Floof (Nov 9, 2010)

I hear ackies are really neat. There are other interesting dwarf monitor species, too, that would fit perfectly in that enclosure. I've been looking into Kimberley Rock Monitors (Varanus glauerti) and Pilbara Rock Monitors (Varanus pilbarensis), both of which stay very small. Kimberley Rock Monitors only get to about 3 ft, I believe it was, and 2/3 of that is all tail; Pilbaras stay even smaller. Google brought up several good results, plus this Canadian breeder: http://www.canadiancoldblood.com/captivehusbrandy.html has what seems to be a good care sheet, and general information on these and a few other neat dwarf monitor species (including Ackies).

Johnathan mentioned Blue Tongue Skinks. Blue Tongue Skinks make very good pets. They're very docile, easy to care for, and stay a manageable size--about 2 ft max. Certainly small enough to live happily in a 4x2 enclosure. The one downfall, with the height of your enclosure, is they're pretty strictly terrestrial, so they wouldn't really utilize the height. http://bluetongueskinks.net/ is a fantastic resource for BTS care, and has a forum dedicated to BTS care ("Forum" at the bottom of the menu to the left).


----------

